# Layout started at long last



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

We have had some great weather here and as for the first time in my life I have no work I have had time to sort out the garden and start the railroad.I had put in half a loop two years ago but didn't get any further.However now I have the bit in my teeth and things are coming on fine.To start with I am going with a pinched circuit with two long passing loops and track power.As things progress there will be a branch with a return loop and an expanded yard.The track is being laid on raised roadbed but the visible side will be landscaped up to and above the level of the track.Here are some pics starting with the original loop and progressing to the other end.Track is a mixture of LGB and Tenmille.Great fun.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, looks like quite a job!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice start! I like your trestle.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I love this!


----------

